# Salad Light Caesar Spray - anyone tried this yet?!



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

From the makers of fry light (one of my all time favourite cooking aids!) comes Salad Light Caesar spray... I picked some up last night, first try will be at lunch today, sprayed about 15-20 sprays (0.7 calories a spray  ) onto my 3 chicken breasts with salad. Trying to keep carbs and fats megalow, so often find myself eating plain chicken with salad no dressing and its dull as fuark, so hoping this will perk it up a bit. Will let you know how it goes! Tried a spray off my hand and it tasted pretty good, STINKS though of, well, caesar dressing I guess !!

£1.99 in Tesco, I think Asda may have it on for £1 atm as promo. Fingers crossed it'll be a great cutting tool!


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

Goin to give this a try mate I'm getting sick of plain chicken salad twice a day


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Bit of an anti-climax. Put about 15-20 sprays on my lunch, by the time it got to lunch time to eat, you couldnt even taste it, just a very very hint it was ever there... Tried it again tonight put eating straight after spraying, bit better, but still not great, and I still put a lot of sprays on!! Seems you need to drench it really lol hmm


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

SonOfZeus said:


> Bit of an anti-climax. Put about 15-20 sprays on my lunch, by the time it got to lunch time to eat, you couldnt even taste it, just a very very hint it was ever there... Tried it again tonight put eating straight after spraying, bit better, but still not great, and I still put a lot of sprays on!! Seems you need to drench it really lol hmm


I think you need to carry on your person then in this case...maybe in a holster


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Police would get suspicous, already holstering 2 big f*ck off guns!! :whistling:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I've had this before and it does make a difference


----------



## n1ckage (Apr 17, 2012)

Nandos do dry seasoning which is nice around 88p in asda the lemon and herb is very low carb and fat get that siht on your chicken and enjoy


----------

